# Наше творчество > Проза >  Меч дракона Олдэра

## aigul

_Когда то маялась дурью и попыталась писать фэнтези. Поему племяннику было интересно. Вот и на ваш суд выставляю отрывок_

Замок Кабор  был одним из величайших и прекрасных замков страны Лиловых облаков. Он был расположен на берегу моря  Тысячи грёз. Путникам, которые видели замок со стороны моря,  казалось, что башни замка взлетают вверх над обрывом словно стрелы, а сам замок, не касаясь земли, парит над побережьем. 
          Замок казался абсолютно не укрепленным, однако это впечатление было обманчивым. Его лёгкие стены были неприступны для врага. Они были возведены волшебником Вонгом для  императорской династии Винали.
 Когда-то шумный и скрывающий своих обитателей Кабор стоял одинокий и молчаливый, только тоги своим птичьим криком нарушали его покой. Теперь его  роскошные комнаты  занимала только  последняя из Винали, наследница и хранительница меча Олдэра Кериа.
Этим туманным прохладным утром её как всегда разбудили шаги её служанки Шилы. 
- Доброе утро госпожа. Я принесла вам отвар из самли и  лепёшки.
- Спасибо, Шила. – почти прошептала сонным голосом Кериа.
- Госпожа, осмелюсь напомнить, что сегодня  у вас встреча с Менсоком, герцогом Арази.
- Я не очень хочу видеть этого угрюмого напыщенного мужлана, но что делать, - Кериа сморщила носик – придется его терпеть! Для нас сейчас настали не самые лучшие времена.
Кериа  встала с постели и грациозно, как кошка на мягких лапах подошла к окну. Перед её глазами открылся замечательный вид. Огромное солнце  страны Лиловых облаков только начало восходить, и  горизонт действительно имел лиловую окраску, мягко переходящую  в нежно голубую.
 - Я должна иметь величественный и неприступный вид- сказала Кериа – приготовь тиару Винали и моё лучшеё платье. Да, не забудь, возле меня должен быть меч Олдера.




Встреча  Кериа и герцога Арази проходила в самой величественной  зале Кабора.  
Кериа была прекрасна в тиаре Винали. Тиара,  украшенная бриллиантами и рубинами  ослепляла, она была свидетельством былого величия предков Кериа. Нижняя часть тиары была украшена исключительно крупными кроваво красными рубинами особенной огранки. Чем выше скользил взгляд по этому украшению тем светлее становился цвет рубинов и наконец они плавно «перетекали» к алмазам.
Сама Кериа сидела на огромном троне, её правая рука опиралась на рукоять меча. В этот момент Кериа была воплощением силы и грации, изящества и неприступности.
Арази вошёл в тронный зал быстрыми шагами, окинув оценивающим взглядом убранство. 
- Доброе утро, Ваше высочество, повелительница Кабора! – обратился к Кериа герцог. 
Однако присутствующие заметили, что хотя титул Кериа был произнесён, герцог не приклонил колено. Такая выходка герцога выдала его непокорность короне и желание самому занять место Кериа.
- Потрудитесь объяснить мне цель вашего визита в Кабор, герцог!- невозмутимо произнесла она.
- Вы же знаете, Ваше величество, не в ваших силах удержать меч Дракона в своих руках – растянув губы в нагловатой улыбке, произнёс Арази – Женский разум не способен постигнуть силу и власть драконов, а особенно оружия оставленного ими людям в наследство. Меч должен быть в руках настоящего властелина.
- Вы забываетесь, герцог!- воскликнула повелительница замка- Со времён рождения миров силу и мудрость драконы  всегда могли передать только  женщине. А я отдам меч только тому, кому посчитаю нужным, и только тогда когда придет время. А вашим он станет только тогда, когда вы услышите мой последний вздох, но и после этого  вы не сможете воспользоваться ним! 
После этих слов Кериа встала и это был знак, что беседа окончена.
Герцог повернулся к Кериа спиной и вышел из зала. Он был очень не доволен беседой. Герцог ожидал увидеть Кабор поверженным, он думал, что замок встретит его убожеством, а Кериа,  упав к нему в ноги, попросит, чтобы он стал её повелителем и покровителем. 
Родители Кериа обещали  Менсоку, что она станет его женой, но они погибли рано и Кериа теперь сама может сама решать свою судьбу.
«Самоуверенная девчонка! Она сама попросит меня о помощи. Я знаю, на самом деле она бедна и не сможет собрать армию, чтобы защитить замок!» - думал  герцог, спускаясь по ступенькам к морю.
У пристани его ждал галеон с чёрными парусами. На парусах галеона красовался, словно теснённый  золотом, герб Арази – расправивший крылья коршун, увенчанный короной.
Тем временем Кериа провожала его взглядом, стоя у узкого стрельчатого окна.
- Зря вы так поступили с ним, моя госпожа.- робко сказала Шила.
- Не зря, Шила, я верю, что сбудется проклятие твой матери обрушенное на род Арази  и её предсказание о будущем хранителе меча Олдера - возразила ей Кериа.

Мать Шилы была из древнего рода колдунов, которые  жили очень далеко от страны Лиловых облаков, на острове Халси. Название острова на языке местного населения означало Поющий туман. О жителях этого острова ходили легенды, что они обладают магией, при помощи которой можно покорить весь мир. Пытаясь завладеть этими знаниями алчный Вилуар Арази, отец Менсока Арази, со своими воинами напал на остров. Но ни кто из живущих на острове  не открыл ему тайные знания и Вилуар не пощадил никого, даже женщин и детей. Когда он ворвался в дом Шилы, её мать успела переодеть девочку в платье кухонной прислуги. Это спасло её от смерти, старый Арази решил, что прислуга всё равно ничего не знает, а на корабле от неё хоть какая-то польза. Шилу забрали на корабль, а её мать долго пытали, чтобы узнать  тайну колдунов Туманного острова. Перед смертью мать Шилы попросила герцога подойти поближе и прошептала ему своё проклятье:
- Я проклинаю тебя! Хотя твой род давно уже проклят! Ты попытался овладеть миром, но когда-то туман возродится в лиловом облаке и твои потомки возьмутся за меч придет  хранитель его и это будет последним мигом твоего рода.
Старый Арази не поверил её словам.
- Глупая ведьма! Если вы такие могущественные уничтожь меня сейчас! – закричал он  не веря словам колдуньи.
- Ты себя уже уничтожил.- сказала женщина последние слова.
Когда эскадра кораблей герцога возвращалась в Арази его корабль потерпел крушение и герцога поглотила морская пучина.
Шила слышала проклятия своей матери, рассказала о них только Кериа. Отец Кериа выкупил её у  одного из воинов Арази. О том, что Шила была потомком колдунов Туманного острова, знала только, тогда ещё маленькая девочка, а ныне повелительница Кабора  Кериа.

----------


## PAN

> Вот и на ваш суд выставляю


Ура...
1. Разбавилась доселе мужская компания прозаиков...
2. Первое небытовое...
3. Просто рад ещё одной грани... :flower:

----------


## aigul

*PAN*, Паш я вообще  люблю сказки и фэнтези. Всегда их сочиняла  , даже в школные годы в класе расказывала ( на перемене читали, вот сейчас вспомнила и жалею, что выбросила тетрадь),некоторые одноклассники слушали, думаю,  с удовольствием

----------


## PAN

> жалею, что выбросила тетрадь


Жизнь впереди...

----------


## aigul

Ой это ещё Лев не видел моей опечатки. " в классе читали" воть.:redface:

*Добавлено через 39 секунд*
*PAN*,да, но её уже не восстановить.

----------


## PAN

> Ой это ещё Лев не видел моей опечатки


:biggrin:...

----------


## Black Lord

> даже в школные годы в класе расказывала





> Ой это ещё Лев не видел моей опечатки. " в классе читали" воть.


И не только, :biggrin: школьные с (ь) знаком, а рассказывала с 2 (с).

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*,:eek:все я пропала! Вот , что значит лупить по клавиатуре и не читать!

----------


## Black Lord

*aigul*,Лен, да всё нормально, я не Лев, хотя "Лев" по гороскопу. :biggrin: :flower:

----------


## aigul

*Андрей Байрон*, уууу, а я Львица ещё и тигровая!:biggrin:Так , что спасайся кто может!

----------


## Black Lord

*aigul*,:biggrin: :flower:

----------


## aigul

_итак, продолжим...._
Галеон Менсока Арази  покинул страну Лазурных облаков и плыл к побережью Аразии, расправив свои зловещие черные паруса. Герцог стоял на палубе со своим братом Ромуэлем и другом Кардоком.
- Менсок, ты хочешь закончить жизнь  как твой отец! Оставь эту идею овладеть мечом Олдера. – начал разговор Ромуэль.
- Я знал, что ты начнёшь меня отговаривать. Ты не способен быть властелином. И это понятно, в моих жилах течёт кровь настоящих аразийцев, а о том, что ты потомок герцогов Арази можно судить только со слов отца.- презрительно сказал Менсок.- Даже имя у тебя не аразийское. Я помню ту ночь, когда отец приволок  свёрток, издающий писк и сказал, что это мой брат. Не могу понять, почему он  дал тебе имя Ромуэль? Пошёл на поводу у твоей матери? И кто она вообще такая? Чей ты потомок?
- Ну, в том, что Ромуэль ваш брат, мой  повелитель можете не сомневаться. Ваш отец бы не признал  бы его своим, если бы его мать дала хоть малейший повод усомниться, что этот ребёнок одной с ним крови. А вот в том, что служанка Кериа, которая стояла за занавесью за троном явно не из  простого рода. Я заметил её тонкие запястья украшенные дорогим браслетом, я не удивлюсь, если на нём можно обнаружить магические знаки. Такие носили только колдуны поющего тумана.
- Не смеши меня, Кардок! Мой отец уничтожил всех колдунов поющего тумана! И если бы не эта буря ты сейчас в его присутствии не посмел бы даже и мысли допустить, что кто-то из них остался жив. – резко оборвал Кардока герцог.
- Мой повелитель! У неё чёрные как смоль волосы и темно синие, как грозовое небо глаза, а этот тонкий маленький подбородок с выдающимися  верхними скулами, а эта красновато- бронзовая кожа! Я видел, как она ходит. Её походка настолько легка! Она словно мираж. С такой внешностью рождались только колдуны поющего тумана! – не унимался Кардок.


_продолжение следует...._

----------


## luudvig

Лен,ты кладезь... :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## aigul

*luudvig*,Валер! Ну застеснял! :Oj: Просто очень люблю  сказки.:biggrin:

----------


## Black Lord

> Просто очень люблю  сказки.


 :flower:

----------


## aigul

_... продолжение_

*Черный дракон  и  Птица*
_Мой читатель, думаю,  ты извинишь меня за этот экскурс в прошлое Кабора и острова Халси.  Но я уверена эта история  прольет свет на события описанные в предыдущей  части._

    Он  ворвался  в    дом  словно коршун, нет скорее черный дракон. Плащ, развивался,  как  крылья  мистического,  могучего существа .
    - Милера! Разреши мне быть рядом с тобой, разреши любить тебя и  защищать твою страну! Я брошу к ногам твоим все, свою власть, страны которые были покорены мной…! Все, все! Что захочешь!
  Это был ещё молодой Вилуар Арази.  Единственная женщина, видевшая его на коленях, была Милера, дочь Великого Мага, Властелина Халси, Повелителя волшебников Поющего тумана. 
    Да, да ! Гордый и жестокий Вилуар стоял перед Милерой на коленях!
Милера подняла глаза. Любой мужчина был бы очарован  её глазами,  такой глубины и такого неиссякаемого вселенского света вы не встретите в глазах девушки  другого народа . Такие глаза как наследие великих магов.  Но сейчас она смотрела на  Вилуара , как испуганная птица
     - Скажи, зачем ты вернулся? Мои родители против нашей любви. И я должна буду отдать тебе меч Олдэра. Но он предназначен Кабору и  тому, кто будет со мной до конца дней моих.  Ты не каборец, а значит я не могу быть отдана тебе, потому, что вместе со мной будет отдан меч Олдэра.
     Милера со слезами бросилась в объятья герцога.
     Они не услышали как в зал  вошел её отец ( думаю, мой читатель тебе интересно будет узнать , что имя повелителя волшебников –Мариэль).
       - Вон! Я сотни раз предупреждал тебя, Вилуар! Жестокости и человеку с сердцем черного дракона не место рядом с моей дочерью! Милера, ты ведь понимаешь , что ему нужна не ты , а меч и могущество! Я навсегда изгоняю этого черного дракона из страны Поющего тумана!
    Не успел Мариэль поднять  жезл , чтобы навсегда  закрыть путь герцогу  на остров Халси, как он увидел лишь, что Вилуар обнял своими  «черными крыльями»  Милеру  и они растаяли как призраки. Скорее они напомнили Повелителю дракона и птицу в его, сильных и смертоносных объятиях.
      - Боже мой! О, властелины! Меч сделает его и его потомков жесточайшим правителем! Я должен найти  их и предотвратить несчастье. 


    - Ты спасла меня,  Милера!  Но как ты это сделала? Мы перенеслись в страну Лиловых облаков так легко! – обнимая Милеру и улыбаясь , говорил герцог Арази.
     - Ты забыл ,  что я чародейка! И в моих жилах кровь  Олдэра. – сказала влюбленная колдунья. – Мы убежали от меча и от отца. Значит  обманем судьбу. Ты только верь! 
     Над ними было Лиловое небо Кабора и Милера была уверена , что отец никогда не найдет их здесь.



_Продолжение следует...._ 
 :Aga:

----------


## PAN

> Продолжение следует....


 :flower: ...

----------


## aigul

Упс! Уже прочел?:biggrin:

*Добавлено через 39 минут*
_продолжение..._
Так прошел год. Они жили в заброшенной башне, которая  стояла в стороне от нового замка  каборских Винали. Казалось Боги  были благосклонны к ним . Герцога Арази  и Милеру здесь никто не знал, поэтому они беспрепятственно, не прячась, ходили по улицам Кабора. Хотя на такую красивую пару нельзя было не обратить внимание, цвет кожи Милеры выдавал в ней чужестранку.
          А  в это время  замок Винали   принимал гостей . Стол ломился от яств. Кабор  принимал   Повелителя Волшебников. 
       Винали были одной из богатейших  властелинов. Из-за этого Кабор всегда был объектом разбойных нападений. Волшебник Вонг создал этого наполовину мифический и в тоже время очень крепкий и неприступный замок. Винали были обязаны волшебникам за свою безопасность.  Именно им был предназначен меч Олдэра, который должен был принести , как считали каборцы, им славу  и защищенность.


_продолжение следует..._

----------


## vadimsereda

:Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok: 
*aigul*,

----------


## PAN

> продолжение следует...


Кстати... :Smile3:

----------


## aigul

-Я чувствую, что моя дочь  здесь- сказал Мариэль и осторожо пригубил янтарное вино. 
Он сидел рядом с повелителем Кабора-Ричардом Винали.
   - Мариэль, -поднял взгляд на повелителя волшебников молодой Винали- я же дал тебе полную свободу. Я не буду препятствовать поискам.
   - Я знаю – ответил Мариэль- и чувствую , что зло множится.
  «Но зло ли это»- уже не вслух подумал Мариэль-« Я чувствую , что они уже не вдвоём, а втроём  и этот третий или разрушитель, или вечный изгнанник. Я найду их, они где-то рядом».


     А ничего не подозревающие Милера и Вилуар сидели у моря  и любовались закатом.  
- Я знаю, что  того, кого очень полюблю, должна буду отдать мечу дракона Олдера. Прости меня Вилуар, если у нас будет мальчик , то возможно это будет он. 
- Милера! Неужели! Я самый счастливый ! –Он светился от радости, он кружился, потом обхватил её колени  замер- Неужели у меня будет сын?! Я сделаю всё чтобы мальчик никогда не коснулся этого меча! 
   Он обнял Милеру , и снова они были похожи на дракона и птицу. 
   Милера    вдруг резко почувствовала присутствие  чего-то великого и всепоглощающего. Холодок побежал по коже. Так обычно  она предчувствовала появление отца.
 - Отец сейчас будет здесь. Нужно убегать. 
  Оглянувшись Вилуар увидел приближающихся к ним людей. Это была свита Мариэля. 
 Мариэль возник словно из песка, покрывающего берег.
- Милера, ты же знаешь, то рождённое тобой дитя будет отдано мечу Олдера! И я чувствую, то ты носишь ребёнка! Господи он же будет наполовину Арази! Мечом ведь должен владеть только отпрыск колдунов!
  Но влюбленные, не дослушав Мариэля, снова исчезли , просто растворились, словно пена морская. 

    И снова старый замок и снова  страна Лиловых облаков. Вилуар и Милера облюбовали себе жилище  подальше от Кабора , о всё же не покинули  эту страну. Милера сидела у кровати чудесного , красивого мальчика и пела ему колыбельную. Снова почувствовав холод  она окликнула герцога Арази .
   -Он близко, он найдёт нас –  скала она герцогу. – Пообещай мне, что не отдашь ему мальчика. 
  - Милера, о чем ты? Я не отдам ему и тебя , ни сына.
Вдруг сильный порыв ветра распахнул окно и пламя в камине затрепетало.
В комнате  возник Мариэль.  Он направился прямо  колыбельной с мальчиком. 
-Нет!- закричала Милера- нет я не отдам его! Отец, ты же знаешь, что  силу меча может обуздать только волшебник с чистой кровью, а он наполовину Арази! Он не выдержит…
 Она кинулась  отцу и …. Она была похожа на белую окровавленную птицу…
 Вилуар бросился к ней. 
   - Ромуэль - шептала она….- Я учила тебя…
  Арази успел схватить сына, наклонился над Милерой…
Они исчезли, чтобы вновь вернуться в страну Поющего тумана, но Вилуар уже был ожесточённым. Это был дракон, который жаждет мести, а месте с тем и наживы. Он хотел истребить волшебников, он хотел отмстить им за смерть своей Милеры, и он до сумасшествия любил Ромуэля, которого ему пришлось  долго прятать. 
    После смерти Милеры Арази вернулся в свою страну, ему пришлось сразу жениться, чтобы укрепить свою армию и своё государство. Он женился на повелительнице  разящих богомолов, так называли себя жители скалистой маленькой страны. Они были непобедимыми воинами и нужны были Вилуару для мести. Повелительница была вдовой и у неё был маленький сын Менсок. Вот от неё то  тщательно скрывал происхождение Ромуэля Вилуар.

----------

